# Fancy Goldfish with white eye



## kadoxu (2 Jan 2020)

Hello and Happy New Year to everyone!

I'm back(ish) in the hobby with a problem I've never had before...I had a few issues with water quality a couple of weeks ago and this fish suffered a bit with it. It's a fancy goldfish and it has a white and kinda lumpy eye and some other problems in its fins. I've also failed to get propper food, so I've been feeding Tetra Flakes for the last 3 weeks. The fish seems to have a bit of constipation issues as well.

There is another fancy goldfish in there which seems to be completely healthy.

I've just done a 5 day treatment with eSha 2000 and it doesn't seem to have improved.

I can’t find out how to treat this, so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## alto (2 Jan 2020)

I’ll repeat my oft repeated advice

Daily water change - this really is the most effective “medicine” you can offer: most OTC remedies are of limited efficacy against internal pathogens, and especially anything bacterial 
OTC external parasite remedies also have limited effect - easy to treat “ich” (except for the drug and heat resistant strains (which come out of the intensive aquaculture industry)), difficult to actually cure “velvet” (fish that actually recover have very mild infections and remain healthy enough to mount an immune response)
Goldfish seem to harbour ich (and other external parasites) over longer periods of time, so expect to repeat/continue any treatments

eSha is not available locally so I’ve no experience with their products (looking at ingredient lists, some are “hopeful” supportive remedies (usually a response to regional legislation for active ingredients rather than a company being “weak” in their science .... though there are also some Magic Elixir brands on the market))

If possible consider some goldfish specific remedies 

I’m guessing from fish behaviour that there are still external parasites present - have you ruled out lice, anchor worm etc?

_Better_ _Guessing_ comes out of more detailed tank history, fish history etc

GF generally do better in at least moderately hard water
Salt can be an effective “assist” for GF
Epsom salt _can_ help to reduce inflammation 

Feeding inappropriate food to GF really is stressful to their digestive system and overall immune health - better to skip the Tetra Flakes and offer suitable foods (lots of info on GF lists/forums/discussion groups etc) or NO FOOD (GF manage minimal/no food for extended periods)

GF are inefficient and struggle due to their body shapes - they are sensitive to oxygen levels (while managing to endure significant ammonia burn - which usually causes permanent damage to gill tissue, thereby increasing oxygen sensitivity), so decreasing water temp may be a consideration (I have no idea what tank temp may be)

The eye is obviously a site of bacterial infection - likely both external and internal - if you’ve a local vet, Baytril injections have shown good response (but generally require more than a single injection, especially as this is an infection of some duration)
If fish is actively eating, select a suitable food, source a suitable antibiotic: combined antibiotic~food + bath treatments may effect a recovery (but is much less efficient than internal injections and usually require some repeat treatments as the infection resurfaces, treatment should begin as soon as there is the slightest “clouding”/red blush etc)

The “healthy” fish is obviously just that, a sturdy young GF 
The affected fish may have internal issues which make this fish more susceptible to any challenges - water quality, food,  temperature, etc

The tank looks to be very small (even young/small GF should be in 20gal water), clouded water indicates poor water quality (bacterial overgrowth consumes significant oxygen and may release potential “irritants/toxins”) and this can be difficult to clear if “green water” related 

If you can’t change many things, I’d be inclined to euthanize the sick fish, thereby maintaining the continued health of the presently non-sick-fish ... in a larger tank, with optimum water quality, suitable foods and temperature it’s likely the healthy fish will be less challenged by the presence of the considerably ill fish (which will have both external and internal pathogens/parasites present at high levels ... which is why frequent water changes are so important)


----------



## alto (2 Jan 2020)

Apologies over the not very happy response


----------



## PARAGUAY (3 Jan 2020)

Waterlife have Myxazin and Vitazin if you can get it  but it would be better to treat in isolation. A visit to a vet maybe best. Once water quality is addressed definitely up the diet to nitrous vitamin one and roughage rich Discus fish house chap I know had a few in one cube tank with one eye obvious treated and cured if I can I will ask for you. More than likely he treated with the vet only ones as alto discusses


----------



## Aqua360 (5 Jan 2020)

alto said:


> I’ll repeat my oft repeated advice
> 
> Daily water change - this really is the most effective “medicine” you can offer: most OTC remedies are of limited efficacy against internal pathogens, and especially anything bacterial
> OTC external parasite remedies also have limited effect - easy to treat “ich” (except for the drug and heat resistant strains (which come out of the intensive aquaculture industry)), difficult to actually cure “velvet” (fish that actually recover have very mild infections and remain healthy enough to mount an immune response)
> ...



On a side note, I once had to treat anchor worm from rescuing a fish; and it is horrible. The only effective treatment chlorite or chloride, can't remember which; killed off all bacteria in the filter etc, creating a wonderful set of other challenges lol.


----------



## frederick thompson (5 Jan 2020)

Have you got a microscope lol.
Scrape the fish mucus. Put on a slide and have a look at what your treating.
I never treat my fish. Until I know what to treat with. As in medicine. 

I would not add salt to the tank. As some medications are not to be used with salt.
Salt dip the fish in a bowl separate from the tank if you go down that road.

Heres a link for help. 

http://www.lincsfishhealth.co.uk/

Paula Reynolds 

Email her and see if she can help
All the best fred

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kadoxu (11 Jan 2020)

Hello everyone, sorry for not keeping up with your replies, but thank you all for your input.

I've started treating with API Bacter Stop and Mycosis Stop (aka Melafix & Pimafix) 2 days ago and the fish's eye seems to have improved a lot.

I still want to do a couple salt dips. I haven't done it yet, because it's a bit harder to get the products and equipment around here.

The water quality issue has been addressed as well.

Thank you


----------



## alto (11 Jan 2020)

Grand update


Are you back in Portugal (I think ... though my memory may be failing here  )


----------



## kadoxu (11 Jan 2020)

alto said:


> Grand update
> 
> 
> Are you back in Portugal (I think ... though my memory may be failing here  )


Yes I am.  Still moving boxes around the house, but managed to get a couple fishies to keep me entertained for now!


----------



## frederick thompson (12 Jan 2020)

kadoxu said:


> Yes I am.  Still moving boxes around the house, but managed to get a couple fishies to keep me entertained for now!


Have a great time mate. And happy fish keeping

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kadoxu (19 Jan 2020)

Fully recovered



 

(No, the water is not cloudy, it's a plastic container)


----------



## frederick thompson (19 Jan 2020)

kadoxu said:


> Fully recovered
> View attachment 130843
> 
> (No, the water is not cloudy, it's a plastic container)


Brilliant chuffed for you and the fish

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

